# HD Software



## Kristina0920 (Aug 27, 2014)

Can anyone suggest a HDR software??


----------



## weepete (Aug 27, 2014)

Photoshop


----------



## pthrift (Aug 27, 2014)

I like photomatix...it has a free trial


I think the website is hdrsoft.com
If you decide to buy it check google for discount codes. I've had it for a couple years now but I'm sure there are discounts to be had still



Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4. probably at work.


----------



## nugentch (Aug 27, 2014)

Yep!  Photomatix Pro for me too!  I do a lot of HDR and find this one to be the best and easiest.  Link to HDRsoft   It comes with a LightRoom Plugin.


----------



## Ido (Aug 29, 2014)

I use Adobe Photoshop. My workflow starts and ends in Lightroom, Photoshop is only a step within that workflow.
I start with raw files. I think it's possible to do it with jpeg files, but I've never tried it.
In Lightroom, set the white balance as desired and sync the change to the different exposures. Then, with all files for the blend selected, either right click on one of the photos or open the Photo menu, then go to Edit In -> Merge to HDR Pro in Photoshop...
When the HDR Pro dialog appears, in Mode select 32-bit. Remove ghosts if needed (if there were moving elements in any of the exposures), and you're basically done in Photoshop. You can choose to map the tones in Adobe Camera Raw - that's a great option to select if you want to continue working on the image in Photoshop after the Camera Raw edits, but I simply uncheck that box, then click OK. When the image is shown in Photoshop, all I do is save and close. It's then imported into Lightroom automatically, right next to the original files, waiting to be edited. I do that instead of toning in ACR itself, because I want to keep a non-destructive workflow.
When the 32-bit HDR image is in Lightroom, I treat it like any raw file.
If you don't already have Photoshop, this may not be that good a reason to purchase it. You can get the nifty "Merge to 32-bit HDR" plug-in for Lightroom from HDRsoft, the makers of Photomatix Pro, for just $29.
And if you already have Photoshop, but don't have Lightroom, you can still take advantage of Photoshop's HDR Pro function with 32-bit mode. This tutorial should help:


----------



## vvcarpio (Aug 29, 2014)

I use Dynamic Photo HDR by Media Chance. You can download a trial version at Media Chance's website.


----------



## CaboWabo (Aug 29, 2014)

These  guy reviews several programs 
Photo Software Reviews by Trey Ratcliff | Stuck In Customs


----------



## NTD Photography (Sep 26, 2014)

photomatix


----------



## Leonidas Kontoulis (Oct 15, 2014)

My vote on Photomatix, too.


----------



## JoeW (Oct 15, 2014)

I too use Photomatix Pro.  Easy to use, lots of HDR options.


----------



## Sventek (Oct 15, 2014)

I think I own pretty well all the HDR programs, and Oloneo gives me the best results as long as everything is perfectly aligned. It doesn't do a particularly good job of ghost reduction. Photomatix is definitely the best at that.


----------



## Murray Bloom (Oct 30, 2014)

Photomatix Pro for me, too.


----------



## KmH (Oct 30, 2014)

Photomatix Pro here too.
I've been using it since 2008.
And it can be configured as a plug-in for Adobe Photoshop Lightroom.
IIRC, the upgrade from 4 to 5 was only $29.


----------

